

RSA Animate - Changing Education Paradigms - mrbgty
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDZFcDGpL4U

======
ColinWright
In case you don't get many upvotes or comments, it's probably because many
people here on HN have seen this before.

========

The original talk by Robinson is here:

<http://www.thersa.org/events/vision/archive/sir-ken-robinson>

========

Here are some of the previous submissions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1791749>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1800876>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1802072> <\- 2 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1805419> <\- 13 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1858254>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1882297>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1886532>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2025766>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2033198>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2214554>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2400496>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2432313>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2527714>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2552518>

~~~
mrbgty
Thanks Colin

